# Canadian Tire Commercial - A Bike Story - Anyone have a copy?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Back in the early 90's there was a Canadian Tire commercial called "A Bike Story" about a young boy who longed for a bike from the Canadian Tire catalog.

Amazingly, I cannot find a copy of this commercial online anywhere.

Anybody have a source?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

YouTube - Commercial


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks. I couldn't find it for the life of me.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Great commercial.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Truly a priceless moment, especially the look on his face.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Makes me tear up every time I see it.

Damn you Canadian Tire for turning me into a girly man.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Truly a priceless moment, especially the look on his face.


In the original, he hoped for a bike but was given a Doxie. The client asked that, since they had already filmed the opening with a bicycle theme, and since they sold bicycles--not doxies--they would like them to shoot the alternate ending you saw there.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury, no, he wanted the doxie but was given the bike. Sadly, that look was the look of disappointment ............. much like the look that was seen on the Sprint commercial about the doxies. YouTube - Sprint dachshund commercial


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Damn you Canadian Tire for turning me into a girly man.


Have you noticed the latest CrappyTire TV spots - the hammock and the barbecue ones? CrapTire apparently is now wants to be seen as a girly store since these two ads are clearly designed to make men look like idiots. CTC has gutted their plumbing and electrical sections in favour of decor and "household" items.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That store still has the most hopeless sales help of anyplace I have visited. I recently tried to get black rubber air hose to replace some damaged hoses in my engine. Literally nobody knew what I was talking about. Several staff members insisted that I really wanted transparent plastic hoses used in aquariums.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury, we are lucky here, in that the closest CT to me has a manager that wants his staff to be knowledgeable and helpful. They are also able to retain their staff, which helps.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr. G: If they wanted to leave that store, where could they go? They are captives on "the rock" and become knowledgable just to kill time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury, there is an employment problem here, with many low-paying service-type jobs going unfilled.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

rgray said:


> Have you noticed the latest CrappyTire TV spots - the hammock and the barbecue ones? ...


But I _love_ the changing look on the hammock guy's face as he makes that sad realisation...


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Great commercial, thanks for reminding me about it.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Is this nostalgia trip due to this weeks announcement by CT that they will no longer print the paper catalogue?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just as well the catalogue gets ditched, most of the time we could never get one in English in my neck of the woods anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Did you have any luck finding this?*

Hey Man, 

I am looking for the same commercial. Did you manage to get a copy? If so, could you email it to me?

Byron


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> In the original, he hoped for a bike but was given a Doxie. The client asked that, since they had already filmed the opening with a bicycle theme, and since they sold bicycles--not doxies--they would like them to shoot the alternate ending you saw there.


Very interesting .................


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Should've been more specific*

Does anyone have a copy of the 2:30 version?


----------

